# Moving funds to Germany..???



## flame01 (26 Nov 2011)

Hi all;

As my first posting I hope this is in the correct area, can anyone help with this question  ....

Is there a guarantee similar to our own "Bank Guarantee" operating in Germany

I am seriously considering moving my meagre savings into Commerzebank in Frankfurt but am concerned about a guarantee especially as I note that last week news surfaced that this bank made need extra funds

Any views on commerzebank would be appreciated

I know that Deutsche Bank will take deposits from here in Ireland, but they require a minimum of €100,000

Thanks in advance for any help or advice


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Nov 2011)

Discussed at lenght elsewhere and in the proper forum.


----------

